# Tying up to baler twine



## asenta (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone actually experienced their horse breaking the baler twine it is tied onto when it pulls back? It is extremely strong and I have heard that if you use it you should unravel it and only use a few strands. Being an animal healer I have treated horses with damage to the poll due to pulling back when tied up.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

since my boy pulled against baler twine and pulled the post out rather than it snapping, i now only use 1/4 of the strand. that breaks more easily


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I have only ever used a few strands as I have heard of horses been severely injured through this.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh yeah my lad goes though about 1 a week!!! He's a heavy weight cob and when he's decided he want's off to get to the haylage then a little bit of baler ain't going to stop him!!! :lol: All he does is rear up and put his neck against it and it goes...he then trots off to the haylage and I swear you can hear him giggling!!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I would never recommned using bale twine to tie up a horse.. I use quick relise straps and a lead-rope tied to that. I once had a horse bolt backwards and severly damage its kneck because nothing gave.


----------



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

Tying to baler twine or something that snaps can be a good safety option in case something happens to cause the horse to pull back, but it also teaches them that they can pull back and release the pressure on their head. 
Horses that continually pull back when tied, have not been trained to tie up properly. Getting the horse to understand how to yield to pressure is the first step. Once they are doing this nicely, via the use of groundwork, take the horse to a tie ring with a lunge line clipped on to the halter. Pass the end of the line through the tie ring until there is about 4 feet between the horse and the ring, so he thinks he is tied up. Apply a little pressure and ask the horse to step forwards, release pressure and give a nice stroke as soon as he moves a foot in the right direction. If he pulls back let the line slip through the tie ring, generally speaking they will only back up a few steps, and then ask him forwards again. By doing this he will soon learn that pulling back doesn't get him anywhere.
Another way is to use a bungee type rope and use a tie ring about five or six feet high in a relatively enclosed area with a good surface (not concrete) and simply tie the horse up. The bungee effect of the rope will allow the horse to pull back but not get loose and when he steps forward again the pressure will release so he is teaching himself! By having the tie ring high, and using a bungee rope, it is less likely to cause injury


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

ive always used bailing twine, i never have had a problem, saying that tho Sonnys good as gold. x


----------



## EquusLeather (Mar 22, 2010)

My experience is that horses can and will easily snap old fashioned small bale bailer twine, the stuff that used to come in orange and will not injure themselves as a result. There is quite a lot of heavier weight stuff out there now though as the big square bales use heavier twine. Personally I'd split the heavier stuff down a bit. 

HTH

Charlie


----------

